# Mini Mount



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

Just mounted my Minis to the back of my TV's. I love the look of not having any boxes on the dressers!


----------



## jjd_87 (Jan 31, 2011)

geekmedic said:


> Just mounted my Minis to the back of my TV's. I love the look of not having any boxes on the dressers!


Did you order the mount from Tivo.com or use something different?


----------



## AdamNJ (Aug 22, 2013)

I was going to ask what did you do about an IR repeater, but it looks like the mount from tivo includes a usb IR repeater.

https://www.tivo.com/shop/detail/ir-adapter-wall

If you used something else, please let us know.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

I just hung mine off a single screw in the VESA mount point on the back of the TV. It's not straight, of course, but I can't see it so it doesn't matter.  Haven't needed an IR extender as it seems to work just fine as it is (enough space around the TV for the signal to get through I guess).


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

I got the TiVo mounts from TiVo.com (included the IR extender). Like windracer, I also mounted them off a single VESA point on the back of the TV.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

To clarify, I didn't get the mounts from TiVo. I just put an M4 screw into one of the VESA holes on the back of my TV and used the built-in holes on the bottom of the Mini to hang it on that screw. 

If you bought the mount, wouldn't you connect all four screws?


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

windracer said:


> To clarify, I didn't get the mounts from TiVo. I just put an M4 screw into one of the VESA holes on the back of my TV and used the built-in holes on the bottom of the Mini to hang it on that screw.
> 
> If you bought the mount, wouldn't you connect all four screws?


No, the screws don't line up for all mounts.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Oh, I thought the point of buying one of those mounts was to make it VESA compliant. But looking at wikipedia now I see there are different VESA specs for the rear mounting.


----------



## andrews777 (Aug 23, 2007)

Ho would you put the mount on if you had the TV on a wall mount already? Wouldn't they want the same screws, at least in theory?


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

I was not aware this was available from TiVo.com. 
Ordered.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

andrews777 said:


> Ho would you put the mount on if you had the TV on a wall mount already? Wouldn't they want the same screws, at least in theory?


Yep ... you'd have to mount the Mini on the wall or something in that case.


----------



## andrews777 (Aug 23, 2007)

Does anyone know if any IR extender will work or if we have to buy the Tivo one?

I wish they would offer the option to order through Amazon, especially if they could work out something with Prime. That would make it MUCH more convenient for me!

I didn't see anything on Amazon from Weaknees on these parts, but perhaps I should check that. They do sell other things on Amazon.


----------



## Fist of Death (Jan 4, 2002)

supasta said:


> I was not aware this was available from TiVo.com.
> Ordered.


What he said. Ordered. BTW - I checked Amazon.com and no joy.


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

I'm wanting to mount my 19" TV to the side of my desk on an extension arm (so I can fold it away when not in use).

Does anyone have any recommendations for good mounts? I ordered one from Ergomart, but that thing weighs 20 pounds (the TV only weighs 5).


----------



## AdamNJ (Aug 22, 2013)

geekmedic said:


> I'm wanting to mount my 19" TV to the side of my desk on an extension arm (so I can fold it away when not in use).
> 
> Does anyone have any recommendations for good mounts? I ordered one from Ergomart, but that thing weighs 20 pounds (the TV only weighs 5).


This works great. I've been using it for a few years now (my old job and then at home)
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000AMJC2K/ref=wms_ohs_product?ie=UTF8&psc=1

The little plastic clips for cable management are useless. Use your own zip ties or velcro straps.

Ergotron also has a few others mounts that are good.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

supasta said:


> I was not aware this was available from TiVo.com.
> Ordered.


UPS dropped it off this morning, and I just finished the install. Very nice piece of kit.

The Mini works fine without the IR adapter (PM me if interested.)


----------



## HDRyder9 (Aug 2, 2007)

The HP IR repeater designed for Windows Media Center works well on the Tivo mini.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

Here's to hoping that Amazon picks some of these accessories up. Shipping is on the high side for this kind of item.


----------



## mdartic (Jun 22, 2002)

I haven't seen the inside of the mini, but is heat an issue? And I don't mean heat _from_ the mini, but I was thinking of mounting it behind my plasma which can get quite hot.


----------



## DeltaOne (Sep 29, 2013)

Yesterday I mounted the Mini in our bedroom on the wall behind the TV. The TV is mounted in the corner, up near the ceiling and angled toward the bed, so there's plenty of room behind the TV. 

I wasn't sure how I was going to mount the Mini -- but a close inspection revealed two screw-mount holes. I made a template from a sheet of paper, installed two wall-anchors in the drywall -- and the Mini fit perfectly. Nice clean look -- I love it!


----------



## andrews777 (Aug 23, 2007)

Has anyone tried the picture hanging "tape" stuff? How does that work?


----------



## nws alpine (Nov 7, 2013)

Just get some industrial strength velcro from the hardware store. 

My Mini is behind my TV pointing up to the ceiling and gets IR fine with no extender. I will move the Roamio RF remote over anyways when I get the Slide Pro.


----------

